# Der größte Fisch der Welt!!!!!!!!



## Nauke (29. Dezember 2004)

Leute, Leute,

sind wir schon so abgestumpft????

Heute 20.45 Uhr

der Thread:Spendenthread/Südasien  Beiträge 37 /  Hits 654
                erstellt:27.12.

der Thread: Silvester                      Beiträde 39 /  Hits 657
                erstell: heute

bin auf die Hits hier gespannt.

*Bitte nicht Antworten!!!!![/B]*


----------



## Nauke (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der größte Fisch der Welt!!!!!!!!*

Hallo,
habe den Beitrag noch mal hoch geholt.

Mache das noch einmal und dann ist's Gut.

*Bitte weiterhin nicht Antworten - - Danke*


----------



## Ossipeter (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der größte Fisch der Welt!!!!!!!!*

Wenn ich mir ein Forum anschaue, dann kommt auch so ein Thema unter meine Brille!!!


----------



## Mr. Lepo (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der größte Fisch der Welt!!!!!!!!*

nun ja wer Langeweile hat dem soll geholfen werden


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der größte Fisch der Welt!!!!!!!!*

:z  :z 


... ich kaufe ein *F*


Schwachsinn ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der größte Fisch der Welt!!!!!!!!*

Was hat das bitte mit Abgestupft zu tun?  #c  |kopfkrat 

Ist sicher Traurig was da unten passiert ist, aber das Leben geht weiter. Und in zwei Tagen ist nunmal Jahreswechsel, lässt sich leider nicht ändern. Und ob es Dir nun Passt oder nicht, genau wie Milliarden anderer Menschen werde auch ich Sylvester feiern mit allem was dazu gehört und mich nicht in den Keller setzten und Tübsahl blasen.

In diesem Sinne, allen ein Glückliches Neues Jahr.


----------



## Forellenudo (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der größte Fisch der Welt!!!!!!!!*



> Ist sicher Traurig was da unten passiert ist, aber das Leben geht weiter


 der gleichen Meinung bin ich auch


----------



## Sailfisch (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der größte Fisch der Welt!!!!!!!!*

@ Nauke
ich bitte eins zu berücksichtigen, es steht jedem frei, ob er um erfolgte Spenden einen großem Brimborium ( schreibt man das so ? ) macht, oder aber das Geld überweist und sich nicht weiter dazu äußert. Eins mag ich aber gar nicht, wenn man zum Spenden vergewaltigt werden soll. Gestern abend in der Wirtschaft hatte ich einen ähnlichen Fall, da kam der Wirt ins Nebenzimmer, wo wir eine JHV hatten, und stellte eine Sammelbüchse auf den Tisch, hielt eine kurz Ansprache und guckte uns erwartungsvoll an. Da ging es übrigens nicht um Spenden für die Flutopfer.
Es gibt mittlerweile eine Vielzahl von spendenwürdigen Bereichen, arme Kinder, kranke Kinder, Obdachlose, Kriegsopfer, Flüchtlinge und weiß der Geier noch was. Es ist aber nuneimal nicht möglich, daß man für jede Initiative etwas spendet. Daher behalte ich es mir vor selbst zu entscheiden, wann ich wieviel an wenn spende. Ich wäre dankbar, wenn man diesem Entscheidung jedem zugestehen würde!


----------



## Karstein (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der größte Fisch der Welt!!!!!!!!*

Was soll das, Nauke?  #d 

Meine aktuellen Welt-Nachrichten hole ich noch immer aus den gängigen Medien. In´s Anglerboard gehe ich, weil ich mich mit Anglern über´s Angeln austauschen möchte.


----------



## Counter-Striker (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der größte Fisch der Welt!!!!!!!!*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll das, Nauke? #d
> 
> Meine aktuellen Welt-Nachrichten hole ich noch immer aus den gängigen Medien. In´s Anglerboard gehe ich, weil ich mich mit Anglern über´s Angeln austauschen möchte.


Der Meinung bin ich auch , langsam wird das hier ein News-Board , ich frag mich wieviele Themen schon für die Katastrophe erstellt worden sind |kopfkrat


----------



## Jirko (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der größte Fisch der Welt!!!!!!!!*

auf wunsch von nauke mach ich dat dingens hier mal dicht #h


----------

